# Battery backup for garage doors



## ICE (Jul 7, 2019)

https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article218811560.html


----------



## e hilton (Jul 7, 2019)

Thats stupid.  All garage doors have a rope to pull that releases the opener, and if the springs are adjusted properly its easy to open.  Number 2 ... if its a true emergency like a fire ... drive through the door. 

I saw a note on another forum that sacramento county has essentially outlawed people from working on their own cars in their own garage.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2019)

I think this is cheaper on the release:::


https://browse.startpage.com/do/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c3/48/ce/c348cec12622ed60e5e96eed198dd5e8.jpg&sp=ee28a7549a0a9f64208d71cb978fb9db&t=default



I have had battery back up for about four years,,,

Only checked it when I installed it.


----------



## ICE (Jul 7, 2019)

After the recent wild fires several elderly people were found dead in their garage.  It has been posited that they couldn’t get the door open. That’s a reasonable assumption.  The reaction to the occurrence is not even close to reasonable.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2019)

Front door??


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 8, 2019)

Soo when the battery  goes bad will there a beeping noise to indicated low or old battery


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2019)

TheCommish said:


> Soo when the battery  goes bad will there a beeping noise to indicated low or old battery


It might sound more like someone beating it with a bat.


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2019)

cda said:


> Front door??


Tree house??


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 8, 2019)

no one will maintain them, and its more likely that the smoke got the elderly, especially if the door wasn't closed behind them because people undo the spring hinges or remove them altogether.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 8, 2019)

The battery will go bad without any down time from constant charging....... even if the charging is regulated, the battery never discharges the energy under load so the cells never get exercised. 

Great for about a year or two, then dead.  Why do you think a ten year battery for a smoke detector was developed?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 8, 2019)

What's the estimated time it takes to do this inspection?

One less inspection on that day.

Conarb sez," I likes it!" "Go ahead and pour boy's! the inspectors busy watching garage doors go up and down!"


----------



## steveray (Jul 9, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Thats stupid.  All garage doors have a rope to pull that releases the opener, .



The rope is not accessible....


----------



## fatboy (Jul 9, 2019)

I believe there was a code change along these lines proposed to the IRC Committee last spring, if I am correct, it went down in flames.


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2019)

steveray said:


> The rope is not accessible....




ADA  adapter kit for garage door release:


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-0-25-in-x-100-ft-Braided-Polypropylene-Rope/50405958


----------



## tmurray (Jul 9, 2019)

cda said:


> ADA  adapter kit for garage door release:
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-0-25-in-x-100-ft-Braided-Polypropylene-Rope/50405958


I thought to myself, "Really? there is such a thing?", but the link text gave it away.


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2019)

tmurray said:


> I thought to myself, "Really? there is such a thing?", but the link text gave it away.




Is the term

Reasonable accommodations?? 

Now that you bring it up

What about apartment garages used by an accessible person ???

Are all the controls installed at correct height?

And the aforementioned garage door release??


----------



## my250r11 (Jul 10, 2019)

Is there even a line to where we will go so far that it discriminates against they normal able bodied person.


----------



## conarb (Jul 10, 2019)

my250r11 said:


> Is there even a line to where we will go so far that it discriminates against they normal able bodied person.



That question should be answered by the Supreme Court in the current Asian students against Harvard University, the basic question is "can you discriminate against one racial group to aid another racial group?", so far oral argument indicate the Court is going to rule race cannot be used in admissions criteria. If the Court does say that race can't be used then the question will then be can ability, or lack thereof, be used to discriminate against one group in favor of another group.


----------

